# Recommend a professional panel van converter.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Simple question.

Can anyone recommend a firm who are GOOD? That maybe you or a friend has used, were there any problems, how is the build quality lasting, how was the finish, did it look professional, what did they use for the initial insulation?

I,ve spoken to quite a few and they all appear to use different insulation which I think is very important.

Rockwool, Thinsulate, Celotex, one company even use loft insulation( I visited them and it was all laid out on the floor). Surely not correct, I would imagine this getting damp and sinking down leaving cold spots.

What is the best stuff to use for insulating the roof, walls and floor?

Paul.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Kingspan or Celotex 25mm thick board, it's not expensive if you buy it from a builders merchant.
Whatever is used you have to prevent any warm air touching the outside metal skin of the van to avoid condensation.
I also used gun grade foam to fill all the ribs in as well and made sure that any external metal had insulation stuck to it. 

Mike


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know but this lot might help
http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/
Paul


----------

